# Spinning- my rolags to yarn.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Going to have snow day on Thursday am on the loom afternoon on the wheel YES!!!!! Already have 1 bobbin done. Going to be oh so soft when it is done.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

ooh,it looks great!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

We haven't had many snow days this year. Should I whine?????? Have tons of fun, and show us what you play with in your time at home!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking nice


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh...that looks great! Happy Snow Day......enjoy!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Ohhh, lovely shades of brown, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Enjoy! That looks lovely


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Now that looks yummy.i love the natural colors good for a snowy day my loom and spinning wheel are sleeping til I finish knitting my sweater .We are all so lucky to have these skills it temps the mind into creativity.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

It looks great!! A snow day sounds almost lovely, I have been battling mud. It is still February, right?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Enjoy your snow day!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Enjoy your snow day!!


Ditto, on snow days do sit near a window so you can watch the snow falling while spinning?


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful rolags - love the color variation in the yarn.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the shading of the colors.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

School closed already tonight for tomorrow so on the loom in the am and spinning in the afternoon. YIIIIPPPPEEEEE


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Makes you wish all days were snow days!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

mama879 said:


> School closed already tonight for tomorrow so on the loom in the am and spinning in the afternoon. YIIIIPPPPEEEEE


Hope you have a fantastic snow day!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful way to use a snow day. I loved snow days when I was teaching even though we had to make them up at the end of the school year.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love your rolags - what a great way to use a snow day! Boy has the snow missed us this year, very unusual.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

We will get around 8 to 12 today our first real snow of the season. We have already 4 inches out there. Pupperdoodles are loving it. By this time of the year except last year we usually have about a foot and a half last night we had some ice and about a inch. Come April we usually have 2 feet. I live up on a mountain. Any way a win win for me today a picnic pork in the all day cooker and cinnamon buns rising on the stove already. Big breakfast to, eggs my girls have been supplying us with and bacon. The big highway by us is closed tractor trailers accidents all over the place the road by PA they can't make it up the mountain road. Glad I'm not out there today.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> We will get around 8 to 12 today our first real snow of the season. We have already 4 inches out there. Pupperdoodles are loving it. By this time of the year except last year we usually have about a foot and a half last night we had some ice and about a inch. Come April we usually have 2 feet. I live up on a mountain. Any way a win win for me today a picnic pork in the all day cooker and cinnamon buns rising on the stove already. Big breakfast to, eggs my girls have been supplying us with and bacon. The big highway by us is closed tractor trailers accidents all over the place the road by PA they can't make it up the mountain road. Glad I'm not out there today.


Sounds like you are going to have a wonderful day.....enjoy! Our part of this is a major disappointment.....schools closed yesterday and all state offices closed but I woke to rain. It is snowing now but probably won't amount to much. Kids are happy today but I was hoping for a majorly deep snow. But, I will still be knitting and spinning so.....the day will still be good.


----------

